# d



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

You need an esky for the back of the kayak.
Well done on the popper ting.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice one Con

There is always the flatty by catch when chasing whiting on poppers, however you can't complain when your little popper gets smashed in the shallows by a large lizard.

Have to admit that surface fishing is what I most enjoy when heading out for a flick session....Hope you succeed in nailing a few more...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Points for persevering Con, well done. I've tried it a bit but always end up discouraged, must try harder!
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice one, its a good feeling when they pull the lure under. Try a Sammy 65 if you haven't already, ive found them much more productive than poppers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got a Sammy there from last year's secret santa but might be bigger than 65.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Good stuff mate. I also managed a couple yesterday. Awesome fun. They fight hard when they hit poppers.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Full marks for persistance, now you know you can do it I bet the success rate increases. Well done.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Ditto what Sue says. And great to have a goal and eventually nail it.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

One down, many more to come!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

imnotoriginal said:


> One down, many more to come!


X 2 Good one Con.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Well done Con

I know you've been thiking of this for a while , so it's good to it come together for you


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

nice work Barra there a fun little fish and its a bit of excitement when there smashing at the tail of popper. Try slowing your retrieve down a touch but don't pause it whiting are aggressive feeders an try to out do each other to get the lure but sometimes just the smallest change in retrieve will turn those lost fish into keepers.

Nice feed of flatties to btw, love flathead fillets and chips lol

Cheers Dave


----------

